# phyllobates terribilis eggs. HELP



## Doctor Dray (Jul 26, 2011)

So, I'm fairly new to the frog keeping world. I've only been keeping frogs for about a year. I've kept several species over that year, However I just got a pair of phyllobates terribilis about a month ago. They were very large and I assumed they were adults but they were not sold to me as a sexed pair. I week ago the male Started calling. I have very limited knowledge on egg keeping and tadpole raising but checking my tank this morning I found a clutch of 5 eggs. I'm a little out of my depth and I need to know what to do so please can someone run me through the process of how to proceed. 

Thanks, 
Drayton


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just use the search button bud.. Tons on info all over in regards to rearing tads etc..


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13856-phyllobates-terribilis-bicolor-novice.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

What's your location?

Maybe you could get in touch with someone near you to walk you through it and suggest local stores for upcoming needs, or even take them off you hands if you're not ready for it.

Otherwise, yea..there'll be tons of info in those links provided.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

5 eggs is a pretty small clutch for Terribilis. If I remember right, they've been known to lay soem HUGE clutches of 20-30 eggs.


----------

